# help me how to remove W32 / Silly Troyan.DG



## Zdravko1bg (Aug 19, 2005)

Dear friends, 

Please help me how to remove W32 / Silly Troyan.DG or what to do !

I have OS Win XP and F-prot AV and it says: Infection: W32 / Silly Troyan.DG

Location: C:\Windows\system32\WININET.dll



Thank you in advance

Thanks for the help I expect from You


----------



## thigley986 (Mar 10, 2005)

I would run TrendMicro Housecall and remove anything it finds. Posting a HJT log to the forums would be a great follow-up to ensure you are clean.


----------



## MicroBell (Sep 21, 2004)

Please download hijackthis (Link in my signature)and post it's log in the hijackthis section. Someone will step you through on cleaning that file. Make sure you let them know that 
WININET.dll is infected...as that's a legit file that *CAN NOT* be deleted
otherwise you lose IE


----------



## Zdravko1bg (Aug 19, 2005)

thigley986 said:


> I would run TrendMicro Housecall and remove anything it finds. Posting a HJT log to the forums would be a great follow-up to ensure you are clean.


Thank you so much for Your help ! :sayyes:


----------



## Zdravko1bg (Aug 19, 2005)

MicroBell said:


> Please download hijackthis (Link in my signature)and post it's log in the hijackthis section. Someone will step you through on cleaning that file. Make sure you let them know that
> WININET.dll is infected...as that's a legit file that *CAN NOT* be deleted
> otherwise you lose IE


 :sayyes: Thank You very much for Your help !!!!!!!!!!


----------

